# Newport Coast Villas MAP



## Auger (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there a link for this location that would include the map of the site and building preferences, etc.?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a thread which discusses that many locations 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106273

and here is a link to an old map http://www.yesterland.com/images-timeshare/ncv-2008.jpg


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 17, 2011)

go to the resort reviews section of TUG for NCV and look under resort images.


----------

